# 05-06 rear bumper on a 04?



## usz28 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can i put the rear bumper from a 05-06 GTO on my 04?


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

yup


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## teezgto (Feb 16, 2012)

does it just mount up to the stock bolts or do you have to customize it alittle


----------

